# Hoyt Trykon Completely Rigged For Sale



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Hoyt Trykon for sale. 28-30" draw. Right now draw is set at 28 1/2" @70lbs with 80% let off. Spot Hog sight, fall away rest. Brand new string put on by Triple Edge Archery. Comes with a dozen Carbon Express Weight forward design camo arrows, broad heads , Scott release and Plano case. All of it for $700. Call or text for pics and details. For some reason I can't load pictures. 936.334.4035.


----------

